# HOLLY FOALED !!! MY BABY IS HERE!!!!!!!



## Marty (Aug 9, 2005)

I was on the forum and watching the camera here on my desk when I saw Holly lay flat down. She doesn't do that. She got up, and then went down flat again. I watched closely for a minute or so, then saw her hike her tail up and I hollered for Jerry to lets go! I just knew it was time.

The whole thing happened really fast. I didn't expect it. She began to push a little bit and we saw two legs, then the nose, then she quit pushing and got up! Then she laid back down and pushed some more, and it seemed like the baby wasn't comeing out really good at that point. So Jerry just grabbed on those legs and said "come on out here to daddy" and with a little bit of help, he/she came flying on out real easy. Just slipped on out there real slick. We got the bag off and dried the baby with towels and let him/her lay there. At that point, Holly went into the opposite corner like she was in shock or something. Like she just looked at me so helpless and said "what the heck just came outta me!" She didn't move at all for a few minutes.

I ran like heck to get some hay for fresh bedding. I just had some shavings down that needed to be changed. But darn it! Holly's tail was not wrapped either. I wasn't prepared for this to happen so soon! I came fumbeling out of the tack room with my foaling kit and did the navel, but he/she was struggling so much to jump up and get a move on, we didn't have time to see if we had a he or a she yet! But we do have a solid bay. That is all I can see for now.

By the time we dried off he/she ....he/she wanted to stand up! Yup, strong baby wanted to get on up but couldn't and was struggleing to walk. I got worried because his/her feet were so weird looking. I thought "oh no" something is wrong with his/her legs. But nope, just took a while.

He/she is now trotting in that stall! Honest to gosh you should see he/she go in there jumping and playing around.

OK so here's the problem: He/she has not nursed yet. It has been 1 1/2 hours. He/she wants very much to nurse and Holly is standing very good for it too. But he/she puts the face up under there and does not latch on. We do have a suck reflex. It sucks on our fingers. He/she has made atleast 50 attempts to nurse but doesn't hold his/her face up high enough. We have been holding the face up to help, but when we do that he/she backs up and doesn't like that. He/she isn't go to be stupid or anything is he/she?

Please can you tell me how long he/she can go without nursing? I am very concerned about that.


----------



## Jess P (Aug 9, 2005)

OH MY GOD MARTY! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

Go check the gender haha.

I was lying in bed, waiting to fall asleep, and something told me to check the forum


----------



## LindaL (Aug 9, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Cant wait to see if its a filly or a colt....LOL!!!


----------



## liltnt (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations[/SIZE]

I cant help with the eatting but am so happy that you finally got your baby


----------



## Feather1414 (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG GO MARTY

YAY HOLLY

HI FETUS!

BEEN WAITING A LONG TIME TO MEET YOU!


----------



## Tobey (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh Happy Day!!






Your baby has a good couple of hours yet--I've talked to several vets and they all said differenent time frames. I would keep trying it just takes a bit sometimes.

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 9, 2005)

WOOHOOO Marty! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'll say that was sure FAST and UNEXPECTED! When I saw those pics of her bag(or lack thereof), I was sure she has much longer to go! I am so excited for you!

What you can do, is to get some milk on your fingers, and let the foal have a taste. Keep doing this a few times, then put your arm between the mare's back legs, and offer the foal the milk filled finger again, only this time, very slowly pull your hand backwards towards Holly's bag. When she get her face up under there, give the teats a squirt into the foals face. Also, squirt a good amount of milk into your hand and rub it all over Holly';s bag. The foal will get a smell of this and will help it to find the nummies faster. Good Luck!


----------



## Abby (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Marty!!!!!!!!!!

What is it???

Maybe give "it" a hand nursing.

Lee


----------



## Jess P (Aug 9, 2005)

Can we keep the name Fetus? I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!


----------



## Horse Hugs (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS












Have you figured out it's sex yet???


----------



## minijoyj (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty,

Take your hand & squeeze some milk on it & rub on the baby's mouth, then rub some on her nipples. This usually works, sometimes they need that taste first. So what is it?


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Holly and Marty



WOO HOO! Jerry and boys too.

Now you need to hold her there and help her find the spigots. Just guide her head with one hand and hold her rump with the other. She'll settle down as soon as she gets the first bit of milk down in that tummy.

You've still got a couple of hours before you need to get nervous. Keep trying.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 9, 2005)

OH My GAWD!!!!

It is finally here!!!!

With one of our fillies this year it took her three hours, we would milk out the mare, suck it up in the syringe, and give it to the baby. If it has a suck reflex, it should take a little at a time in. It helps them get the idea.

CONGRATS DEAR MARTY!!!!


----------



## CharmedMinis (Aug 9, 2005)

YAY!!! Fetus is here, Fetus is here





Ok now Marty when you check the sex, check to see if there is one hole or two, it's more accurate than just checking for a ding-a-ling thing


----------



## yankee_minis (Aug 9, 2005)

WAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Welcome, Fetus and


----------



## yellerroseintx (Aug 9, 2005)

OH MARTY!! I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS>>>>NOW PLEEEEEASE>>>BOY OR GIRL>>>JEE WHIZ

YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2005)

Baby Fetus!!!!



or I read someone on here name him/her Festus after the guy on Gunsmoke......so Happy Festivus Day too! It is a DANDY of a day indeed!





This is for Jerry for pulling the baby to safety





And for Mama Marty





Good job to both birthing coaches and way to go Holly!!!!





Hay cigars to papa Nick with my compliments!

BTW.....My gut says "it" is a girl.....am I right??????


----------



## Marty (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a call into our vet. Holly's milk has not come in. There is a small bag but no milk coming from the teats. The baby also seems to be walking on the back of his fetlocks...not on his feet. His feet are very long and pointed. Very worried. Waiting for vet to call us back now have to go.


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

OK We need to know if it is a filly or a colt.

But

I have got in the habit of taking an ouce or so in a syringe and giving the foal a little colostrim within the first hour and that seems to give them a lttle stength to keep trying. I know some say that it will hinder their suck reflex but I personallly have never found this to be true. It just seems to give them a boost of energy they need to keep trying.

Let us know how it is going.

Did I say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## JO~* (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]



























[/SIZE]


----------



## hairicane (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, congrats!!! Sounds like a great birth and that Holly is doing great. Is "IT" eating yet? Some of them take a good while to figure it out. And Fetus isvery cute!!!!!


----------



## chimom (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! I am so happy for you Marty.You deserve this so much.What an adorable little fetus too.Can't wait to see more pics of him/her when you float back down here to earth.Take care.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 9, 2005)

*[SIZE=21pt]CONGRATS MARTY!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*

I wish you the best of luck ever, And i hope you can figure anything out! At first i tought the post was going to say I WISH, then I seen the baby picture!! Is this a keeper?

also Marty, just try to be calm, I seen a picture of a baby walking on his fet locks so I e-mailed the lady to find out about it, and ask questions if it is normal and she said that is normal and it will go to his feet in a few days, after all he has been scrunched up there for quit a while, he's still probably pretty stiff!

-Gage-


----------



## CharmedMinis (Aug 9, 2005)

Calm Marty...........just stay calm.

The pointed toes are more than likely just the milk toes, they will fall off.

A LOT of babies are down in their fetlocks and/or pasterns for the first few days and some straighten up in a matter of hours.

The milk would be my biggest concern at this point.

Is Holly's bag any bigger than it was earlier today??? While you are waiting for the vet try using a hot compress on Holly's bag, it will help encourage her milk to come down.

If the foal starts to wear down a bit before it gets to eat something, you can give him/her a bit of karo syrup, it will help keep his/her energy levels up.

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## nootka (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Marty!

I hope all is fine w/Holly and the baby and let us know when you have time and energy.

I will keep you in my thoughts!

Liz M.


----------



## Robin1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok Marty, take a breath. Its not unusual for the foal to be down on its fetlocks, he/she will come up with trimming and excersize. You can pull off the jello like things on his/her feet, that will help a little.

As for Holly, take a washcloth and some warm water and keep hot packing her bag. It will help the milk come down.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Robin


----------



## minijoyj (Aug 9, 2005)

Last year when Strawberry had her first baby, she didn't have much & I had to give her Oxytocin to bring her milk in. Keep trying to milk her, that should help. Make sure that you are milking higher on the udder, not just the nipples. It won't take him long to come up on the feet once he starts running around. HAPPY DAY'S TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty.

What we do is the same as others have recommended - 20cc of colostrum and a bit of Karo for energy if the foal isn't nursing within an hour.

I know some will wait longer, but foals can get weak and lose interest in nursing, this can happen especially with a maiden mare that doesn't know how to help out! I have mares that will hike a leg and squat a bit to make sure the foal gets in 'position'.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats. I am guessing by martys last post that it is a boy.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 9, 2005)

I like to leave the foal alone as much as possible; many of them seem to figure it out faster on their own than if we try to help them. However, if the foal has tried for awhile & just isn't getting it, I like to (as long as it's a co-operative mare) milk a little bit out of the mare & bottle feed the baby--have had the best luck with a kitten bottle! Once the foal gets that first taste of milk, he's that much more keen on finding the lunch basket.

Have you figured out yet--is it a boy or a girl??

[SIZE=21pt]CONGRATULATIONS!![/SIZE]


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 9, 2005)

OXYITOSEN, are you sure that is what they gave your mare for milk, thats what makes hosres contract, so it is for when they are not contracting when they have a baby, but they gave some oxitosen to my mare when she had something stuck in her throught they gace the shot in her neck!

-Gage-



minijoyj said:


> Last year when Strawberry had her first baby, she didn't have much & I had to give her Oxytocin to bring her milk in. Keep trying to milk her, that should help. Make sure that you are milking higher on the udder, not just the nipples. It won't take him long to come up on the feet once he starts running around. HAPPY DAY'S TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 444633[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 9, 2005)

OH wow Marty That is So great! But do you Know what is even cooler?????? Today is my birthday also! Fetus and I share the same birthday! CONGARTULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 9, 2005)

after all, they have survived for millions of years with out a human out there showing it, but I am sure that some baby's in the wild just dont get in and pass away, that when we step in and help are demestocated animals!

-Gage-



Minimor said:


> I like to leave the foal alone as much as possible; many of them seem to figure it out faster on their own than if we try to help them.  However, if the foal has tried for awhile & just isn't getting it, I like to (as long as it's a co-operative mare) milk a little bit out of the mare & bottle feed the baby--have had the best luck with a kitten bottle!  Once the foal gets that first taste of milk, he's that much more keen on finding the lunch basket.
> Have you figured out yet--is it a boy or a girl??
> 
> [SIZE=21pt]CONGRATULATIONS!![/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## Miniv (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! HOLLY DID IT???

I was SO AFRAID it would be a problem! HORRAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!

Don't worry about the not nursing yet.......Milk a little out of Holly and syringe it into the baby. Rub some milk on Holly's teat and let nature take it's course. (I know it's very frustrating. This is the hardest part of the birth, IMO!)

WHAT SEX IS IT???????





I am so HAPPY for you!!!!!

MA


----------



## runamuk (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG ok haven't read a thing but YAY holly and marty wooohooo


----------



## minijoyj (Aug 9, 2005)

Yep, that is what I have used it for. Look it up on the computer. You can use it to pass the placenta & for the milk to come in. I think I had to give it to her twice. I keep a bottle in the frig all the time.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty,

Just caught up on all the posts...........about Holly's milk not coming in.......

Warm compresses are good. Oxytocin is a shot we always have available "just incase". Your vet will be best to advise you on that. It is good for both bringing milk in and also encouraging the mare to pass the placenta.

Please let us know how things are going when you get a chance. I'm sure you are fretting by now.

MA


----------



## Marty (Aug 9, 2005)

HELP PLEASE! Vet is on emergencys and can be hours till she can get to me.

I'm pretty sure it's a he now.

I wanted to dip the navel again and do the feet too in iodine. And when I went to do it, I think I may have dipped something else by mistake.......I think there's a little weaner there.

Baby is nursing "something" now. I see no milk, I feel no milk, but when Jerry gets under there his fingers come out with clear goo......is that the colostrum???? Baby is latched on now, makes a lot of noise under there but still, from my last experiences with this I was able to easily express white milk. Baby is under there almost constantly too every few minutes. I feel he is just not getting enough of whatever is there but maybe this is normal? Afterwards, he takes off trotting around like ZOOOOOMMMMM! So he must be getting something, right?

He pooped too! He pooped out this big lonnnnnng turd like a dog. What the heck!

Holly loves him. She keeps kissing him, licking him.

Right now they are taking a rest. They are laying down together so cute and cuddleing with eachother.

Ebbie is on one side of here and was absoultey causeing a racket during the actual birth. I don't know if she thought that Holly was sick or hurt or something but she was loosing her mind. She is very upset about this. She wants in with the baby. She has been digging and digging trying to dig her way into the stall with Holly. Banging on the walls, rearing, screaming. She finally calmed down and shut up.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes that goo is colsotrum. SHe might not get her milk in for a few hours. However since she has colsotrum I wouldnt worry about the milk yet.


----------



## runamuk (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG it is Ruffn tuff's b'day....shouldn't this foal have her name sort of



like prancers Rough and tough OMG OMG OMG I cannot believe you and holly have a foal

......... WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## minijoyj (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty, calm down!!!!!!!! The baby is having his colostrum first. You probaly won't see milk for at least a day. The colostrum is a clear sticky stuff. The more he sucks the better it will come in. Things sound normal to me. What do you other guys think?


----------



## Marty (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't want to over stimulate him and make a fainter outta him or anything so I am letting them alone for now. I am watching on the cam though. Holly is such a good mommy! She actually hikes her back leg into the air so that he can nurse. Gosh I hope he is getting something. Oh I love this baby. He has all his fingers and toes and a full head of hair. Did I tell you he's a solid bay? No white! I did expect some white socks or something. Who cares. He's alive!!!!!

He is such a smart baby too. He already knows the alphabet and can count to 100! He knows every member of the Beach Boys and all their songs already by heart.

He's kinda funny looking though. Has these itty bitty ears.... He can trot and run in the stall already. Lots of energy. And makes this smacking noise when he is trying to nurse.

I can't believe this but Holly has already eaten half her bedding......geez....I had it all nice and cozy too darn it. I can't go to sleep tonite. Too nervous just yet.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, Marty. CALM DOWN! EVERYTHING IS GOING WONDERFULLY!!!!!

The clear goo is colostrum. Baby is getting just what "he" needs. Baby has pooped. (Clean it outa there as it's sticky icky!)

And if the placenta has passed and is bagged up incase a vet needs it tomorrow, all is well and you can GO TO BED.

Your Little ol' Holly is being a great mom. You must have read the right books to her on how to do it.






NOW GET SOME REST. (And post more pictures in the morning!)

Hugs! MA


----------



## nootka (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, Marty, when you have some time, can you sit quietly in the corner and observe and listen real close to the foal nursing? Should maybe hear a little smacking/slurping but most of all, important: swallowing!

If he's doing that, then he's getting something, and watch to see if he very soon starts going pee and poop regularly. Usually that also means they are getting enough colostrum.

I'm so happy for you, and bay is a very beautiful color!

More pics!!!

Liz M.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty said:


> Baby is latched on now, makes a lot of noise under there but still, from my last experiences with this I was able to easily express white milk. Baby is under there almost constantly too every few minutes. I feel he is just not getting enough of whatever is there but maybe this is normal? Afterwards, he takes off trotting around like ZOOOOOMMMMM! So he must be getting something, right?
> He pooped too! He pooped out this big lonnnnnng turd like a dog. What the heck!
> 
> Holly loves him. She keeps kissing him, licking him.
> ...


Aw, Marty, congratulations!! I can't believe I caught this thread an hour after you made it and it's already three pages long.



Babies who go ZOOOOOMMMMMM!!! are doing good. Relax. Baby's "shoes" will fall off on their own; leave them alone unless they're really bugging him. (Not you, him! Hehehe.) Baby is pooping meconium (I think). Baby will not appreciate having his ding-a-ling dipped- lay off unless you're sure you've got the right one in hand.





I can't believe Holly and Nick managed to have a solid baby!



With parents named like that he's got to have some kind of Christmas name. And he shares several forum birthdays apparently, so that could be in there too. I sense a naming contest!!

Congratulations. The forum will be buzzing about him for weeks, I'm sure. Don't forget to set off those fireworks!

Leia


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty, you are too funny

If the foal is trotting around and stuff he is mostlikely getting something.

If he eats and then sleeps he is most likely getting something a well.

OIf he has pooped he is probably getting something.

OK, Youve got 3 of 3 now

Watch for a couple hours then drink a beer and go to bed!

Oh did I say CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty said:


> He pooped too! He pooped out this big lonnnnnng turd like a dog. What the heck!




Marty, you just crack me up! Ya know, some kids are born with talents like making balloon animals.....or pooping a turd like a dog. It's all good and it's what makes us uniquely special



....I say,,, yipee the Brave Prancers first stud baby has arrived.



Begin to worry if he spells the alphabet out in the next B.M





I have no other advice on the milk issue.....I have faith in Holly and know her guardian angel will be there to help get that baby off on a Milky Way!



The milk will come....I know it will.....now lots of fluids to mama and some good food.

Speaking of Milky Ways AK.A candy bars....go have some chocolate....it will give ya some energy through the night. Thinking good thoughts/prayers for you and Baby "what's his name?"


----------



## virginia (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow Congratulations, marty sounds like Holly and the baby BOTH read the book....if she's passed the placenta, GO TO BED and dream sweet dreams while Holly and baby get acquainted. Everything sounds normal.

Hmm Holly -- Nick -- Fetus-- ok in honor of Christmas and Fetus how about




Festival





Ginny StP


----------



## LizardBreath (Aug 9, 2005)

YAY HOLLY!








I'm so excited! I've been checking the forum multiple times a day to check up on this baby



it's 4:30 am and I couldn't sleep, so decided to take a look here, and there's a picture of Fetus!!!






And Marty, didn't I see a post a couple weeks back that you had already decided on a name??





I can't wait for dried off pics!!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty I am sooooo happy for you! Congratulations! isn't it the most wonderful thing? I love to lay in bed after alls well and watch the baby run and play and the poor mama try to rest! I'm wish you well with your new little one.


----------



## jdomep (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is the BEST NEWS EVER!! I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2005)

Yay!!!! Marty, I am so happy for you!!!! I nearly didn't check the forum because I'm pressed for time this morning, but now I am very happy I did.

I can really appreciate how concerned you were about him not nursing right away. We went through that with Skipper and the vet was there with us in the stall (emergency call) at like 1:30 am! We had to express milk from Lou and put it in his mouth. He did finally nurse around 4am. It was such a long night, Harvey and I both camped in front of the stall and I couldn't feel excited because I didn't think Skipper would last. IN HINDSIGHT, if we had not been trying to show him where to nurse, he probably would have nursed. It's natural for them to resist the pressure of us pushing him towards the milk bar.

Can't wait to see some dried off pictures of your new little boy!!!

and, btw [SIZE=24pt]congratulations[/SIZE]!!!!!


----------



## Dona (Aug 9, 2005)

GOOD GIRL HOLLY!!!!!!!





He is adorable Marty....you ALL did good!!!!!!





How about something with "Festive" (close to Fetus



) in it?

Now get some rest, cuz I know you are going to be spending every waking moment playing with that new little boy!


----------



## Connie P (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah Holly! Marty I am SO excited for you! Big Congratulations on a beautiful bay colt! I am so very happy that all went so well for you and Holly.
























 and............. she was even nice enough to wait until she was in her stall and not foal out in the mud LOL!!


----------



## Becky (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Marty!!!!!








I'm so happy that Fetus arrived safely and it sounds like now everything is going great!

I'm betting by this morning little Fetus is doing all the normal foal things. Can't wait to see new dry pictures of him running around.


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 9, 2005)

"CONGRATULATIONS!!" Holly!! and Marty, too!!!!

Gosh every morning when I get up I check to see if that much wanted baby is here and was surprised to find that he is actually here.

It sounds like everything went text-book delivery and Holly is going to be a great Mom!!

It is going to be fun to hear about all of the antics of "Fetus!"

I hope Marty that you were finally able to get some sleep.

Can't wait to see dried off pictures of your precious new little man!!!!


----------



## Sonya (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Marty! Everything sounds like it is going wonderful. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty. This birth of your new foal would make a great subject for a new book.Relax and enjoy your new foal.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 9, 2005)

Yippee!! Fantastic news!! Congrats!!

Fran


----------



## mountain_waif (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations!








Wow, ain't he cute! I love him!


----------



## Helen (Aug 9, 2005)

What great news to start my day. Congratulations, Holly, Marty and Jerry.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 9, 2005)

Good morning Granny Marty! Congratulations to one and all. Sounded like an epic saga for sure, all through the posts I'm saying it's a boy for sure, they're always a bit slow on the giddy up and then he did it and pooped




and now a bouncing baby boy and mama are doing great. What a wonderful way to begin a new day. I've got happy tears for you! Now give up the fuzzy pics! Don't fret about the hay, thought you were going to bed in deep straw? You still can. Maes such a nice bed for baby. If Holly is swollen and sore this morning apply very warm washcloths to her vulva. Hugs and kisses from us here in the hollow.


----------



## lvponies (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]CONGRATULATIONS HOLLY AND GRANDMA on the beautiful bouncing boy!! I am so glad everything went well and was so easy for Holly. More pix, more pix...we want more pix!![/SIZE]











[SIZE=21pt]He's a cutie!!  [/SIZE]


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Aug 9, 2005)

GOOD MORNING MARTY....CONGRATULATIONS...I AM SO THRILLED FOR YOU...IT HAS BEEN FUN FOLLOWING LITTLE FETUS. WOW, FETUS IS A BOY






NAMES??????

ENJOY YOUR LITTLE ONE...CAN'T WAIT FOR THE UPDATE!














LIS

P.S SOMETIMES IT TAKES TIME FOR THEM TO GET THE IDEA...MAYBE BACK OFF A BIT AND SEE IF HE OR SHE CAN FIGURE IT OUT. IF NOT, OF COURSE JUST KEEP TRYING, TO GUIDE HIM UP TO THE MILK BAR...IT CAN TAKE TIME.

I WOULD ALSO MAKE SURE YOU CALL THE VET AND, HAVE HIM OR HER DO A IGG ON THE BABY...JUST TO MAKE SURE HE OR SHE GOT THE PROPER AMOUNT OF COLOSTUM. YOU STILL HAVE A LITTLE TIME THOUGH.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Aug 9, 2005)

OH YIPPEE






HE IS CHOWING DOWN NOW...SORRY, I MISSED READING THAT...THAT IS REALLY GREAT THOUGH...YOU GO GIRL!!!








LIS


----------



## MBennettp (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!! I am so glad that she finally foaled and everything is okay. Hmmmm, I have a new bay girl and you have a new bay boy!

Can't wait to see pictures this morning. I know you will be out there taking some.

Since they are 3 days apart, we can watch them grow together.

Mary


----------



## willowoodstables (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATS MARTY!!!!

Atta girl Holly...(who probably was trying to sneak Junior out before Marty spied her on the camera and drove Holly nuts pacing LOL)....

Marty..

Go to the house. Grab a HUGE cup of coffee and a straw. Get a lawn chair. Get a roll of super Duct Tape. Park the chair in the aisle where you can see WITHOUT moving. Have Jerry duct tape you to the chair so you CAN'T move. Duct tape your lips except for the straw hole. Sip and google all over Fetus without moving. There, you can get your fill of Junior without leaping out of the chair every 30 seconds. Doze when Holly does.

Feet are normally long and pointy. Walking on fetlocks is normal. Once the day is nice, take Fetus and Holly for a walk as soon as possible. Fetus NEEDS to move them legs and lungs. Holly needs to stretch too.

Junior is getting the "must have" milk which is quite clear ..real white milk will be there tomorrow.

Congrats on Prancer's Holly Smoke





Kimmy


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 9, 2005)

*[SIZE=21pt]HOORAY!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*







[SIZE=14pt]We've been watching and waiting for Fetus to arrive. He has so many aunts on this forum that love him already. We're so happy for you Marty. Can't wait to see more photos of Tiny Tim!!![/SIZE]


----------



## brookhaven (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Congratulatiuons!!! Welcome to the world Fetus! Been following this saga a long time and so glad it is here and has a happy outcome![/SIZE]


----------



## Vicky Texas (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty, Holly, and family

I am so THRILLED for you all. I know Holly is glad its over. The first birth is the harder one. He looks like he has a lot of silver in him, but still looks wet. So does

the fetus have name yet? I hate to say it, ours are Rascals for the first month so we can watch their personalities come out. Then we find a name. I am so happy for you. I bet she has milk.

Well, hoping our turn is next. We have one more to foal, so could you send the

Filly fairy back to us. We have had 3 incredible foals, and one left to ogo. This is the first year for us to have more then 2 babies at time.

I am so excited, I came on this Morning and saw the post... Yepee for Marty..

Vicky


----------



## LilSapphire (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG Marty!!!! YAY Congratulations....I just woke up at 7:30 b.c I heard my mom slam the door to leave for work and I kept trying to go back to sleep and I just kept thinking go on the forum and see whats up there....and my goodness something BIG was surely up! Lol 

Anyway Congratulations! I am soooooo happy for you....and such a beautiful little guy too!!








Everything seems to be going just fine now....Its normal for them to walk on their fetlocks I have read too.

MORE pictures please!!!





Jessica


----------



## small herd (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on your baby foal











Glad to hear everything is ok !!


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 9, 2005)

Whoo Hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You did great!



))

My favorite color too!!!! I'm so thrilled for you guys!!!

Sandy


----------



## CKC (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!

A new member for your "bay team".


----------



## Robin_C (Aug 9, 2005)

Hearty congratulations on a beautiful baby boy, Holly & Marty!!! All the hard part is behind you and what lies ahead is fun, fun, fun



. Get that camera going and let's have some more photos!!!!

Robin C


----------



## wendy4mini (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey for Holly!!!!



Enjoy the little bundle of joy!


----------



## Songcatcher (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty, are you going to lay around in bed all day or are you going to get up and take us some pictures? ? ? ? ?

Congratulations.


----------



## pam (Aug 9, 2005)

There is nothing more rewarding than experiencing the birth of a healthy miniature...... Enjoy your little one, and keep the pictures coming. I am so partial to bays, and I think that you are very, very lucky to have such a sweet little guy.

I can't wait to hear what you decide to name Fetus.

You are such a hoot - always enjoy reading your posts.

Again, congratulations on your new colt.

Pam


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 9, 2005)

To Holly and Fetus, Congratulations Holly, you sure made your tired old Mom proud today,



and Fetus, I am so glad to hear you are already being a little stinker for her



Keep up the good work Fetus,



and Holly now you can finally relax, and hopefully you wont have that Mom of yours poking and prodding and taking X-rated pictures for the world to see.



SO glad everything went textbook for you. Ohhh, BTY--Congratulate that Mom (yeah Marty, thats you) and tell her now she can finally get a little cat-nap in between watching you and Fetus






Corinne


----------



## NMMack (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Marty and Holly!!!





How Wonderful!!! And I am so happy for you that everything seems to have gone so well!





Lots of bay-b pictures for us please???





Congratulations Marty, I am so happy for you!

Nancy


----------



## bcody (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh Marty, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So where are you this morning, I wonder? I hope you show us some more photos. I am so glad everything went so well, and you survived.


----------



## AngieA (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Marty and Holly....Marty calm down, and enjoy...Holly and this fur child will need you to take care of them....they are counting on you...So sit and relax think positive don't worry be happy!

Just look at all the replys you will be able to add to his baby book!


----------



## J&HMinis (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty!!!!!!


----------



## whitney (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats! I'm so glad it was a picture perfect delivery. You can RELAX a little now.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! An easy birth, a bouncing baby BAY boy.... doesn't get any better than that! I can't wait to read the stories about this little guy.

We're so happy (and relieved) for you, Marty.

Suzanne


----------



## bonloubri (Aug 9, 2005)

Way to go Holly....now your mom is off mare stare and on foal watch.


----------



## AS IF BY MAGIC (Aug 9, 2005)

can't believe I've missed all the FUN !! 





 


sounds like a foal that is getting everything he needs..put your hand on his throat while he's nursing to make sure there's substance to the noises.

 

 


WELL DONE !!

 


Did you say you weren't READY !!

 

 


we are all AUNTIES !!


XX


----------



## joyenes (Aug 9, 2005)

So happy to hear Holly had a perfect delievery! Baby is just beautiful, I love bays



Funny about dipping his wee wee with iodine, I did the same thing last year and thought I had a filly



Have a fun day watching your newborn



Joyce


----------



## justjinx (Aug 9, 2005)

YEAH! oh, congrats, MARTY! and holly did NOT have him in the mud, or anything so awful! it will all be OKAY! yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jennifer


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2005)

oh marty im so dang happy for you i have tears!!!! I was praying so hard for you and molly that you would have an easy textbook delivery and you did. Dont worry about the fetlocks heck come back on his hooves when he gets a little age on him. Just watch though because all the colts here have to have enemas off and on for the first 8 days to keep them going. He looks so beautiful!!!

like ma i thought you had another month to go from the pics. just goes to show you never know what a maiden mare will do. its so good you were still watching.

that first foal is so dang special!!!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Aug 9, 2005)

Little one!!!








Congradulations Marty.

Christy


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Congradulations MArty and Holly! I didnt think we would keep you sane much longer !!!!! Good thing he was born now. Dont worry about those legs, he may actually be a little early and they tend to have more lax tendons in the back. Pull off those little rubber slippers if you havent already and it will help him stand on the bottoms of his feet better....[/SIZE]

Now, when the vet comes to look him over.... have them check if we are going to have to get you thru this whole process again next April????? WE have to prepare now for that job!

Lyn


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]* Congrats Baby Boy *[/SIZE]








 Now lets see some more pics!!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 9, 2005)

AU MON DIEU!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

(doing happy dance)











Congratulations to Holly, Nick and GRANDMA MARTY!!!!! and hugs to Jerry for helping to ensure Festus came out to greet the world!

MORE PICS, PLEEEEAAAASEEEEE.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 9, 2005)

Way to go Holly and Marty. I haven't gotten to read all seven pages yet but I am so excited for you. I was one day of darn it! Sounds like a great new fur kid. Love 'em up!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Colt! About time!





Joyce


----------



## Manyspots (Aug 9, 2005)

Going to be late for work this AM but just had to say congratulations and hoping that all is well now with all of you. Please keep us udated, I am a worrier until I know all is well. Lavonne


----------



## Lauralee (Aug 9, 2005)

YEAH ITS A BAY!!!! YOUR BEST COLOR!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]Brave Little Prancer's First Noel [/SIZE]


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]WHOHOO!!! HOLLY DID IT!! [/SIZE]

BE SURE TO TELL FETUS HI FOR ME!

YEAH! ITS A COLT!

**dances around and throughs confetti**


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty, I do hope you are either getting some sleep or playing with your little fella! GOOD GIRL, HOLLY!!!! I am so excited to hear about the baby, Marty, he is kind of like the forum Mascot, owned and loved by all! Your happiness is ours as well.  Can't wait to see they fluffy, unfolded photos, he looks so strong and beautiful already. ((((HUGS))))) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Peggy (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't believe I'm the LAST one to know. I went to bed a little earlier than usual last night so I missed the announcement. My husband's aunt passed away yesterday (actually was like a mother and grandmother to us and our children), so it has been a rough week for us here. I guess she sent word to Fetus that it was TIME. I always think that one soul replaces another on this earth. One life ends another begins. It's a good plan.

But I am SO happy for you. This is really good, happy news to wake up to. I am so happy for you, Marty, but I know you are worried about every little thing. I am the same way.

Hey, it's almost 10:00 here, where are the morning pictures? We are all anxiously waiting.


----------



## New_Image (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATS Marty! Fetus is here!




Way to go Holly!





A beautiful bouncing brown eyed baby boy





More pictures when everything calms down





Congrats again (((huggs))) to you, Holly, and Image's baby brother FETUS JR!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 9, 2005)

I am so happy for you and so glad you went with your gut. I know a week or so ago many were saying she wasnt even in foal!


----------



## Sandy S. (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA!!!!! [/SIZE]THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING, LIKE KIDS YOU HAVE MMMMM 21 YEARS



BEFORE THEY ARE OUT OF THE HOUSE, OH I MEAN BARN. WE KNOW YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO LET GO



OF THIS LITTLE PRECIOUS GUY



, BEING GRANDMA FOR THE FIRST TIME WITH HIM.








HECK, DON'T KNOW WHY I AM EVEN POSTING THIS, IT'LL BE NEXT WEEK BEFORE YOU READ THIS, YOU'LL BE CAMPED OUT IN THE BARN TILL THEN, BEING A DOUGHTING GRANDMA.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! Glad everything went well and that momma and baby are doing good. Very pretty little boy!


----------



## lovable minis (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Congratulations[/SIZE]








The miracle of life is such a beautiful thing. Enjoy your baby Marty. Holly did a wonderful job. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty.



I guess the family is gonna be on ther own how hey, because Marty is gonna be in the barn.


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Aug 9, 2005)

Glad all went ok for mama and baby. Sounds like Jerry was busy too. Enjoy your baby and let us know how he is doing. He is so cute.


----------



## bob r (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATS MARTY!!! GLAD EVERYTHING WENT WELL, NOW ENJOY YOU LITTLE BOY!


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Aug 9, 2005)

WOOOOO HHOOOOOOOO!!!!!











WAY TO GOOOO,....





HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE FETUS!!!!!! AND CONGRATS TOO MARTY AND JERRY!!!!!!!





WOO HOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]CONGRATULATIONS MARTY & HOLLY!!![/SIZE]

NOW LETS SEE SOME MORE PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## Miss_Fortune (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Now you can actually get some sleep.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Gravy Marty! I started to read and was going to post after I caught up and wound up reading through 8 pages! It will probably be nine before I post...people are posting and adding before I can finish reading! Congradulations!!!!!!!!! Okay--so when do we get to hear a NAME for this baby?????


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Holley



to your new baby boy


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2005)

YAY!!! I'm so glad to hear that everything has been going "textbook" for you!

Congratulations on Fetus' birth!!











Now, we are all anxiously awaiting an update, and more pictures of your "firstborn".


----------



## kdtexas (Aug 9, 2005)

OH, HAPPY DAY!! THANK GOODNESS ALL IS WELL. MORE PICTURES WHEN YOU HAVE THE TIME!

REALLY, SO PLEASED FOR YOU AND HOLLEY AND THE LITTLE ONE.

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !

Hey, where's the scrunchie????


----------



## zacharyfarms (Aug 9, 2005)

I just talked to Marty and all is well and she is going to look under the tail now to see what is there.



She thinks it is a boy??? but will take a look after I explained what should be there if it's a girl and what shouldn't be if it's a boy. ( I have found it's easier to look under the tail than under the belly). She is absolutely in hog heaven...






She should be coming on to post soon..


----------



## RAPfrosty (Aug 9, 2005)

OOO I'm so exited, Welcome to the World Fetus!!!



Hurry and figure out if it's a boy or a girl



! Can't wait to see more pictures and CONGRATS



!


----------



## woodnldy (Aug 9, 2005)

ROFLMAO There will prolly be ten pages by the time this gets in ,but oh well. CONGRATS Marty and Holly ! ! !




So glad Fetus(?) is here. First thing I did when our little Sassy got here was lift the tail(raised to many cats haha). Pictures Marty???





Cheryl


----------



## DebiM (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG, Marty! I am so surprised! I'm one who just knew if she was bred it had to be later by her looks/bag!

BIG [email protected]@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MARTY!!!!!!! I have this feeling when Marty does post pics there will be at least one with the foal having a scrunchie in its hair...lol..


----------



## melissa (Aug 9, 2005)

Great work holly and marty


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh Marty, I got chills when I saw your post - congratulations!!!! It sounds like everything is going well - I'm sure it couldn't hurt to have the vet stop by just to check on things.

One thing I do not see mentioned - has Holly passed her afterbirth yet???


----------



## susanne (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty, I am SOOOO thrilled for you and Holly! Good girl to do the job so well for you.

Like the others, I can't wait to see more pictures and to hear of all the adventures and stories that lie ahead of you all...not to mention the book that will come from this!

This little baby's too young to know it yet, but he has the best human mommy a horse could ever hope for!


----------



## Feather1414 (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, I already posted last night. Jessica ((ForMiniSeasons)) told me she foaled, and I COULDN'T BELEIVE IT!

Where are the morning pictures of Fetus? He is such a cutie!


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Aug 9, 2005)

I am so happy for you. That everything went well. Take care of that cute bundle and lets see some pictures of him all dry and running around














Deb


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Aug 9, 2005)

I almost never post and I didnt see your post last night since computer ISP has been down since Friday but Marty this is sooo great!!! Our prayers have been with you through all your fears. Congratulations to all of you and yours. Tiny Tim will have the best life a little horse could want. Great going Jerry!!!!!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Marty!



Holly has a Bay colt, the space shuttle is down safely, and it is sunny here.

I am in a good mood this morning!





Daryl


----------



## Frankie (Aug 9, 2005)

Very very happy for you!

I knew you would do GREAT!

Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## horsehug (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty,

I am sOOOO happy for you!! 

There is nothing quite like a new mini foal...........especially your very first! 

Susan O.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 9, 2005)

MARTY! Hey M A R T Y!!!! Come in from the barn and bring us up to date! There's a bunch of Forum Aunts and Uncles anxiously awaiting the unveiling.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats! This has got to be the longest congrat thread ever! Glad he's here, now name him and lets see some more pictures!!!


----------



## Meavey (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]MARTY!!![/SIZE]

Get on here and tell us what you got!





Congrats!


----------



## Ferin (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Congrats Marty and Holly!!![/SIZE]





We are so happy for you! What a beautiful little baby boy! Cant wait to see more pictures of the cutie!











Tiny Tim!


----------



## wildoak (Aug 9, 2005)

Woo Hoo, Congratulations! Sounds like little guy is doing everything he is supposed to do



Now you get to relax and enjoy, right?

Jan


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Aug 9, 2005)

YIPPEE!! Congratulations Marty and family!! Hope all is well now and he's figured out the spigots! DOES HE HAVE A NAME YET?? We Aunties and Uncles have to call him SOMETHING, besides cutey patootie!


----------



## LilSapphire (Aug 9, 2005)

MARTY MARTY...where are you? Now come from loving all over that little guy for just 5 seconds to give an update and more pictures u hear? Lol








Jessica


----------



## Bluerocket (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty!! Glad all has gone well..

Bet Holly has lots of milk now.

What will you name him/her?

Holly's Ivy?

JJ


----------



## Shari (Aug 9, 2005)

That is wonderful Marty!! Congrats on becoming a Grandmother.


----------



## MiniWrangler (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MARTY AND HOLLY!!!!


















Let's see some more pictures of this little boy!


----------



## CountryHaven (Aug 9, 2005)

Wooooo Hoooooo!!!

I got on late today, and just finished the thread. How exciting! Congratulations, Marty! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LITTLE FETUS... or is it NOEL?


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]CONGRATULATIONS !!!!![/SIZE]

Sounds like Holly & Jerry had an easy time....YOU, on the other hand.....





Enjoy that foal. We'd sure like to know if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## SWA (Aug 9, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]*



So excited for you to see such happy news!



*[/SIZE]




SUPER-DUPER CONGRATULATIONS MARTY!





What a beautiful baby!


----------



## capall beag (Aug 9, 2005)

HOW WONDERFUL FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad it all went well!!!!!!!!

Good Girl Holly!!!!!!


----------



## Joyce (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Marty on your new baby. Hope IT is nursing by now but the Vet can give Oxytocin to bring her milk down. During foaling season I have kept a vial of it on hand for instances just like this after I learned about it years ago.

Good luck and enjoy. Sounds like it was an easy birth.

Joyce


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Marty!!! Now, did you give Jerry a big hug and kiss for helping you???? Well you should if you haven't! Again, congrats on the healthy foal!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRADULATIONS MARTY!! Woohooo!!

That is great news!! I hope everything is OK....I am sure it will turn out just great!

Good luck with the little fetus!!





-Kris


----------



## MiniHGal (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!



I know we were all on tiptoes waiting!...and she didn't have (him?) in the mud, be thankful!





HMmm

Brave Little Prancers Forum Fetus??? hehehe


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Marty.....a new bouncing baby boy!! You are going to have soooo much fun and I am so happy to hear that Holly is being a great mama!!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2005)

Marty Marty!!!

Where are you???? We need pics, pics, pics.....

Congrats





I just relized what you are trying to do...longest thread ever!!!!





GO FETUS GO!!!

So happy for you & Holly & Jerry.

Sherry


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 10, 2005)

update?

I hope all is well





But Congrats!! can we see more pictures? Hes very cute! Sounds normal so far... not his feet, but maybe some magic shoes? I'm so happy for you!

please update us soon... & have a nap! you must be tired!lol


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 10, 2005)

midnight star stables said:


> update?
> I hope all is well
> 
> 
> ...



Desi, go to the topic ''introducing Tiny Tim'', there are more pics there, and his feet will probably straighten out, Magic Shoes are for when the dont and for deformed feet(like dwarfs), i think! Also she has probably caught up on all her sleep buy now, its been what marty, 4 days?

-Gage-


----------



## Beccy (Aug 10, 2005)

My goodness Marty, I thought the foal would be a yearling before I got through reading all 11 pages of congrats here!!!





Add my congratulations to all the others, the first one is so special isn't it?


----------



## Steph (Aug 11, 2005)

WooHoo!!!!! CONGRATS Marty, Jerry, Holly & all the Brave Little Prancers on your new addition! I was so happy when I read yesterday that Holly decided to pop little Timmy Fetus out, but couldn't reply because the forum wouldn't let me log in!


----------



## Summer storm101 (Jul 8, 2006)

congrats :risa_suelos:

a long time ago almost a year


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Jul 8, 2006)

MARTY...CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I am so happy to hear you have a special little blessing from Holly!!! Give that new little one (fetus jr) a big kiss from us!!!!

lis


----------



## carlenehorse (Jul 8, 2006)

MARTY THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS. CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR NEW FOAL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE UPDATED PICTURES. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 8, 2006)

congrats marty

he looks so pretty



: can't wait for dry pics

Lori


----------



## Shari (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats Marty! :488:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 8, 2006)

Color me confused




:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 8, 2006)

You are not confused........it's everyone else.

HELLLLLLOOOOOOOO EVERY ONE! There is NO NEW FOAL! This thread is from August of LAST YEAR!


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 8, 2006)

Peggy said:


> I always think that one soul replaces another on this earth. One life ends another begins. It's a good plan.


What a wonderful quote...when we lost Liberty in 2004 and found Finisterre, it was like it was meant to be. Libby was a rescue (she was severely neglected) and Finisterre is a PMU foal...both are very much loved.

Congratulations Marty on your new baby! I am partial to bays...our bay baby Nefertiti (born 05-22-06) sends baby kisses to the new wee one!



:

Enjoy and relax!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## HJF (Jul 8, 2006)

Vertical Limit said:


> You are not confused........it's everyone else.
> 
> HELLLLLLOOOOOOOO EVERY ONE! There is NO NEW FOAL! This thread is from August of LAST YEAR!


I was confused too!!



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 8, 2006)

That was the first thing I did was check the date of this post..



:



: .......WAKE UP PEOPLE- your really behind.



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 8, 2006)

I was just wondering how it came back around. That was Timmy last year already!


----------



## HJF (Jul 8, 2006)

lilhorseladie said:


> I was just wondering how it came back around. That was Timmy last year already!


I'm wondering too.



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 8, 2006)

Now I see Summer storm was just commenting that it was almost a year... a good memory for Marty! Funny how we get confused so quickly!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my Marty,

The biggest Congratulations on the new baby, but you can't do this, you got to tell us

if we got a new neice or nephew? Come on... I got to know??

On the nursing, we seem to always get the ones who are hard to teach. This last filly

took me several hours of working with her, I did like Lynn said, and got her head down

there, and then squirted milk on my hand and rub the mare good, and then let the baby

nurse on my figure, then kept pulling my figure to the bag, and then squirted the milk.

A couple of times, I put the baby's mouth up there, holding it there, and then squirted the

milk at her, finally she caught on. So keep working, if you need to you can put some in

a syringe and feed it to the baby. But be careful. Just keep working on it. Sometimes to

the mare will teach them. Hang in there, and how wonderful Jerry was there to help you

with getting the baby out. What a great guy.

Hey Tell Daniel I will call this week, this week here was very crazy, had to take 2 horses

to the Vet, Gabriel was very sick. So I have been spending a lot of time in the barn with him.

He is staying under the foaling camera. But he is doing better, and his fever down now. So I

will call this week.

Congratulations my friends. How exciting and I am so happy for you.

Vicky

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Okay now I am so confussed, is this the real deal, did Marty have new baby. I do see now

the old dates, but it is her avatar thing. So what is the deal? If you did have a new baby

Marty congratulations, if not wished it were true. I am so confussed?



:

Vicky


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 9, 2006)

Vicky Texas said:


> Oh my Marty,
> 
> The biggest Congratulations on the new baby, but you can't do this, you got to tell us
> 
> ...


When you change your avatar and signiture it changes it on all your old posts too So that is why her avatar is her updated avatar.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay, I get it now, I had to go back and see where Storm posted to make it all make

sense. She was just saying its been a year. I did not see these post, when I started my

post. The last one I read was someone else congratulations to them. So I thought wow

how did I miss that Holly was in foal. I look at the avatar thing, and saw the new one, so

I just thought that she had a new baby. I did not look at the dates. Thanks for the help,

and thanks for telling that when you change it, it changes all of the old ones to. Well, sorry

Marty, sure wishing you could have had a new baby. That would have been great. But you

do have Timmy, and Knight Star. And what beautiful boys they are. I guess I got my cart

before the horse again. I started reading some of the post after I posted, and was confussed

then.



:

Vicky


----------



## love_casper (Jul 9, 2006)

well this is weird. this is so old. and i think it is really funny how everyone thought he was a bay, and comenting on what a pretty bay he was. now he is black! lol. this will be....lets see,..the 175 reply! wow, marty, what a popular baby you had!

i am his #1 fan!!!!!!

and i'm glad you named him timmy, not fetus.

he is what now, 11 months old? YAY TIMMY MAN!


----------



## lilnickers (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh Marty , he/she is beautiful :aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS!! I had a filly born in May, that looks bay just like your foal (in my avatar). I was going to post what worked for me as my foal didn't nurse for the first 3 1/2 hrs and seemed to be starting to give up. *MONA* posted what I did, also. Although I ended up milking the mare and getting some colostrum into baby by bottle giving her a little boost. Once she figured it out , she was fine. I was beginning to think she was a little "thick" ! I was a nerveous wreck . I think it was about 10 hrs before she was on the teat. Good luck, and be sure she gets that colostrum soon, by bottle at least til she figures out the correct way. Call your vet for advice , I did.



P. S. Check under that tail please



: LOL


----------



## Dorrie & Frank (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank-you for clearing up the date confusion - I have not been on much lately and I look at when things have been posted and I saw August, 2005 - and I thought I was in a time warp! It is good to remember days full of joy = for Marty and for all of us. Marty - I love you, I hold you in my thoughts daily and I hope your mini "babies" give you the comfort and strength that we all want to give you.


----------

